# Ideal Wired Cinema Connection Kit Setup



## mavs-fan (Aug 31, 2011)

We had DirecTV installed about three months ago, a HR34 and HR24. Knowing that we were going to have wired Ethernet installed we asked the installer to just leave the Cinema Connection Kit adapter. Our receivers had not yet been connected to the Internet at any time. 

We're having the Cat6 lines run in the near future and will have a Netgear switch installed at each TV so literally everything can Internet enabled (TV, DVR, receiver, game console, etc.)

What is the ideal manner of hooking up a wired Cinema Connection Kit for both best performance and speed? In addition to having the Cinema Connection Kit accessible from both DVR's, we also plan on using the PC app to view DVR content over the network.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

With an HR34 you can just plug an ethernet cable into the back and it will act as a bridge. No need for the CCK. Though some folks claim to have issues using that method.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=204635

There are pic here of all sorts of configurations.

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=200573


----------

